
Theories on why COVID19 is fatal to some and only mildly symptomatic to others - TheLastSamurai
https://techtudor.blogspot.com/2020/04/three-theories-that-explain-why-corona.html
======
thedudeabides5
Here are two papers that provide data suggesting temp and humidity are real
factors.

[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3551767](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3551767)

[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3550308](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3550308)

Seems like a lot of people staring at correlations without a lot of causal
reasoning (why is hotter, wetter climate worse for the virus? Is it because of
more background bacteria? Is it just a way to find the omitted variable of
exposure to sunlight etc etc).

That being said, pretty maps!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I understood that ultraviolet light is a good sterilizer. There's more light
in summer. Maybe that covers it.

